# Fährt hier jemand von den Ladys mit Trägerhose (bib)?



## simplysax (21. August 2010)

Ich bin echt am Überlegen mir eine Trägerhose zu kaufen. Ich denke mal, dass die ja vermutlich recht bequem sind. Kein Bund am Bauch, Rücken immer gut geschützt ....

Heute war ich bei Boc, die hatten aber überhaupt keine Trägerhosen für Damen. Hatte mal von Vaude eine Herrenhose anprobiert, da fand ich aber, dass das Polster irgendwie "falsch" war. 

Nun ja, jetzt habe ich ein bisschen gegoogelt viel Auswahl gibt es ja nicht für uns. Und teurer als die Männermodelle sind die auch.  

Habe jetzt mal die Vaude Women's Elite bib ins Auge gefasst und die Pearl Izumi Drop Tail. Letztere ist ja vermutlich recht praktisch, wenn man mal schnell in die Büsche muss.

Hat jemand von euch mit irgendeinem Modell Erfahrung? Wie ist eure Meinung zu Bib-Hosen?

Danke schon mal im voraus
mos


----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. August 2010)

ich habe eine für den Winter... die ist ok, im Sommer wollte ich keine haben... wäre mir zu kompliziert und es gibt so viele tolle Hosen, die am Bauch nicht einschneiden/keinen Bund haben. Die verrutschen auch nicht, wenn man sie passend kauft....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (21. August 2010)

ich hab auch nur im winter eine trägerhose. zu der jahreszeit weiß ich auch bestimmt, dass ich nicht mal eben kurz in die büsche verschwinde. 
für mich ist sie nicht so toll, weil sie gerade durch die fehlende taillenfestigkeit mehr rutscht. ist von nalini.


----------



## Veloce (22. August 2010)

Ich fahre immer mit Bib Tights . Bis auf eine älter Pearl Izumi sind alle Hosen Unisex . Langstrecken immer mit Sugoi Rs Flex.
Der Boxenstop ist mit langem oder durchgehendem Reißer am Trikot unkompliziert.


----------



## Sickgirl (22. August 2010)

Fahre auch am liebsten nur Bibs. Ich traue es mir kaum zu sagen,aber am bestens passt mir die Assos Mille. Ist zwar ein Herrenmodell, aber ich komme mit dem Polster sehr gut klar.

Die meisten Damenmodelle sind mir am Oberschenkel zu kurz, ich finde es ätzend wenn die Hosenbeine nur bis zur Hälft der Oberschenkel reicht.


----------



## trek 6500 (22. August 2010)

nee, fahr´nur schlabbrige hosen - mit normaler polsterhos e drunter ... die träger würden mich am busen stören ...denk´ich ...


----------



## Bergradlerin (23. August 2010)

Ich habe die Gore Xenon. Poster ist toll, die Träger passen auch bei B sehr gut, die Verarbeitung überzeugt - und die Biopause funktioniert auch!    Das Teil ist mit 200 Euro leider sauteuer, im Moment aber für 160 Euro zu bekommen. Ich hab sie einfach mal zur Ansicht bestellt und war überzeugt. 

Ach ja: Ich trage sie nur auf dem Rennrad. Beim Biken inzwischen nur noch Baggies.


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. August 2010)

Bib auch nur im Winter. Hab eine von Northwave mit dem mittigen Träger vorne und zwei Herrenmodelle von Scott mit "normalen" Trägern. Sind auch ok, wenn frau nicht so viel Oberweite hat. Dann noch, je nach Rad und Temperatur, ne Schlabberhose drüber und alles ist gut. Im Winter muss ich nie, nie, nie in den Wald!


----------



## Warnschild (26. August 2010)

Ich fahre gelegentlich mit Bibshorts, dann aber Herren-Modelle. Ich finde nicht, dass Männerhosen weniger bequem sind. Bibshorts sitzen zudem wirklich besser, vorausgesetzt, der Schnitt ist gut.

Auf langen Touren hab ich aber kaum Bibshorts an, weil ich häufiger mal hinter die Büsche muss und das dann doch zu kompliziert finde.

Die Damen-Bibshorts-Lösungen hierfür sind zwar teils gut gelungen, aber so was von überteuert, das sehe ich nicht ein.

Außerdem sind Damen-Hosen im Allgemeinen häufig teurer und/oder minderwertiger produziert.

Hab grad kürzlich wieder in einem Katalog Pearl-Izumi-Winterhosen gesehen: Ein Damen- und ein Herrenmodell. Das Damenmodell kostete - gleiche Spezifikationen -  10,- mehr. Warum?! - Theoretisch könnte man dagegen klagen. Stattdessen allerdings kaufe ich einfach woanders ein...


----------



## Iselz (28. August 2010)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Ich fahre gelegentlich mit Bibshorts, dann aber Herren-Modelle. Ich finde nicht, dass Männerhosen weniger bequem sind. Bibshorts sitzen zudem wirklich besser, vorausgesetzt, der Schnitt ist gut.



sehe ich auch so. meine "beste" ist von pearl izumi.



Warnschild schrieb:


> Die Damen-Bibshorts-Lösungen hierfür sind zwar teils gut gelungen, aber so was von überteuert, das sehe ich nicht ein.
> 
> Außerdem sind Damen-Hosen im Allgemeinen häufig teurer und/oder minderwertiger produziert.
> 
> Hab grad kürzlich wieder in einem Katalog Pearl-Izumi-Winterhosen gesehen: Ein Damen- und ein Herrenmodell. Das Damenmodell kostete - gleiche Spezifikationen -  10,- mehr. Warum?! - Theoretisch könnte man dagegen klagen. Stattdessen allerdings kaufe ich einfach woanders ein...



vom verein wurden mir mal damenhosen bestellt (keine ahnung was für ein hersteller dort am werk ist) - jedenfalls dort war das polster übertrieben groß, da kam ich auch mit den männermodellen besser klar...


----------

